# Voigtlanger ID!!! Hellllp



## Danny_511 (Jan 29, 2013)

Im going to an estate sale in search of vintage 35mm cameras. There's this Voigtlander but im not sure what kind. Help?


----------



## invisible (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks like a Phokina or a Vito Special, but the silver top is confusing me.

EDIT: I'm almost positive it's a Vito CLR Special.


----------



## Danny_511 (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool, thanks man


----------

